# Minn-Kota Terrova iPilot 24v 60" Shaft



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Got mine (freshwater version) from the factory store, around $1,500.00 plus a quick release aluminum bracket and a foot pedal.
Then there's the two lithium 100amp batteries, new charger, 6 ga wiring, Minn Kota circuit breaker, reinforcing the front deck where I've mounted it. Still need to get power plugs, might use some Anderson plugs.
Probably missed an expense or two...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's how I worked it when I was looking for my Terrova, just before that nasty virus tossed everything in the dumper... 
After checking around a bit to get some idea of what I wanted (I'd gone twenty years without a trolling motor but getting older finally caught up with me...). I did some price checking - but quickly figured out that the best prices were actually on E-Bay at the time, two years ago now... 

You really need to be absolutely certain of the model you want - and be able to be as certain as possible about the outfit doing the selling (read each ad very carefully - then look at the seller's feedback and reputation..).. Finally it came down to buying sight unseen by credit card and holding my breath for three days before exactly what I wanted (24v. Terrova, with remote control, not foot pedal or manual steering) was delivered to my front door.. Start to finish, that's how it worked. I bought my quick change mount separately, as well as the PowerMania charger, and the Battery Tender socket... all the same way - and never had the slightest problem..... Couldn't be happier with it - in hard commercial service...

Hope your search goes well..


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> Here's how I worked it when I was looking for my Terrova, just before that nasty virus tossed everything in the dumper...
> After checking around a bit to get some idea of what I wanted (I'd gone twenty years without a trolling motor but getting older finally caught up with me...). I did some price checking - but quickly figured out that the best prices were actually on E-Bay at the time, two years ago now...
> 
> You really need to be absolutely certain of the model you want - and be able to be as certain as possible about the outfit doing the selling (read each ad very carefully - then look at the seller's feedback and reputation..).. Finally it came down to buying sight unseen by credit card and holding my breath for three days before exactly what I wanted (24v. Terrova, with remote control, not foot pedal or manual steering) was delivered to my front door.. Start to finish, that's how it worked. I bought my quick change mount separately, as well as the PowerMania charger, and the Battery Tender socket... all the same way - and never had the slightest problem..... Couldn't be happier with it - in hard commercial service...
> ...


Thanks. Checking for a buddy of mine who is shopping.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I gust checked what my cost was ($2,018,00),
that included tax and the "accessories".

Just a few hours ago I finally finished getting the mounting squared away.
I've got a few pieces of 3/16" aluminum left over from replacing my transom which are just the right thickness to "trim" my trolling motor mount and hide the oak I used to shim the mount.
Coast Guard may nor approve of my new place to mount my bow nav light though...


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

You're right, the CG will frown. The port side light should be the red side. Inverting the light flips the red/green to the opposite side.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Unfortunately that’s the least of your troubles…
Putting that bow light there will ruin it in short order since it’s not really water tight… As far as the reversed light colors, the lens ca be removed then re-installed one color left or right to provide the correct color display… if it’s like my Perko.


I only learned this after working on one of my Perko bow lights and re-installing that color lens the wrong way myself… Nothing like running a skiff for more than 30 years. I’ve had at least five or more bow lights over the years on that skiff since mine is at the perfect height to hit the edge of any dock if I’m not careful…

One other possibility… simply craft an aluminum extension plate and mount it on top of the aluminum angle you already have - then mount the bow light on top of that upright..


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

fishnpreacher said:


> port side light should be


Party pooper 



lemaymiami said:


> aluminum extension plate


That has some possibilities and I've got material on hand.

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

DBStoots said:


> Assuming one could be found, what's a good price?


Lakeside emailed me a few weeks ago saying they had Minn Kota’s in stock. Maybe give them a call. Not sure if they cover shipping from Illinois…








Minn Kota RT Terrova 80/IP_BT Trolling Motor 60" 1363741


Riptide Terrova answers every question and leaves no doubt. Power? It's got 80 pounds of thrust. Control? i-Pilot GPS trolling system including Spot-Lock, and stow and deploy it effortlessly with new Lift-Assist Design. And stealth? It's a Riptide®. Enough said.



lakesidemarineandservice.com


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I don't think I will be of much help, but in 2018, I paid $1,799.99 plus the puck and circuit breaker on Amazon because they were over $150 cheaper than anywhere local. Amazon is currently showing ONE 80lb, 60" shaft Minn Kota Terrova for $2,290.94


----------

